# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Origjina e gjuheve botrore

## fegi II

Pse ne nuk e flasim të njëjtën gjuhë te gjithe ?
Perafersisht ka rreth 3.000 gjuhë qe fliten në mbarë botën.
Për më tepër, ka shumë dialekte,  lokale variacion të njëjtën gjuhë.
Nga shume gjuhë të ndryshme qe  fliten sot kan evoluar ngadalë nga nje gjuhë primitive.
Njerëzit të ndarë në grupe dhe u vendosën në vende të ndryshme në botë.
Grupet  kishin  pak kontakt me njëri-tjetrin dhe gjuhët u bën gjithnjë e më shumë te ndryshme.
Pas disa shekuj ata kishin zhvilluar në mënyrë që grupet  te mos e kuptojnë më njëri-tjetrin.

----------


## fegi II

A kanë ardhur gjuhët nga Kulla e Babelit?
Bibla thotë se ngatërrimi i gjuhëve dhe shpërndarja e njerëzve ndodhi «në vendin e Shinarit», që më vonë u quajt Babiloni. (Zanafilla 11:2) Kur ndodhi kjo? Bibla thotë se «toka [‘popullsia e tokës’, shënimi] u nda» në ditët e Pelegut, që lindi rreth 250 vjet para Abrahamit. Prandaj, ngjarjet  në Babel me sa duket ndodhën rreth 4.200 vjet më parë.—Zanafilla 10:25; 11:18-26.

Kulla e Babelit (hebr. בבל‎ Migdal Bavel) sipas Zanafillës, kreu 11 i Biblës ishte një kullë e ndërtuar për të arritur qiellin nga njerëzimi i bashkuar. Perëndia që vëzhgonte kryelartësinë e njerëzimit, vendosi të pështjellonte gjuhën e njëjtë të mëparëshme të njerëzimit, dhe kështu parandaloi çdo përpjekje të tillë në të ardhmen
Një autor pohon: «Legjenda e Kullës së Babelit pa diskutim është një nga tregimet më absurde që është treguar ndonjëherë.» Madje edhe një rabin jude e quajti «një përpjekje naive për të shpjeguar origjinën e kombeve».
Po pse e hedhin poshtë tregimin e Babelit? Me pak fjalë, sepse bie ndesh me disa teori për origjinën e gjuhëve. Për shembull, disa studiues sugjerojnë se grupet e gjuhëve nuk u shfaqën papritur, por evoluan gradualisht nga një «gjuhë mëmë». Të tjerë besojnë se disa gjuhë origjinale u zhvilluan në mënyrë të pavarur duke u përmirësuar nga tinguj të thjeshtë në gjuhë komplekse. Këto dhe teori të tjera kontradiktore, kanë shtyrë shumë veta të mendojnë si profesori U. T. Fiç, që shkroi në librin e tij Evolucioni i gjuhëve (The Evolution of Language): «Nuk kemi gjetur ende përgjigje bindëse.»

Disa studiues ngrenë teorinë se gjuhët e sotme rrjedhin nga një gjuhë origjinale, e ashtuquajtura gjuha mëmë që mendohej të flitej afro 100.000 vjet më parë. * Të tjerë thonë se gjuhët e sotme vijnë nga disa rrënjë gjuhësore që fliteshin të paktën 6.000 vjet më parë. Por si janë zhvilluar gjuhët e vdekura sipas gjuhëtarëve? «Kjo është e vështirë,—thotë revista Economist.—Ndryshe nga biologët, gjuhëtarët nuk kanë fosile për të kuptuar të kaluarën.» Revista shton se një evolucionist gjuhësor i nxjerr përfundimet nga «hamendësime të bazuara në llogaritje matematikore».
Gjithsesi, «fosilet gjuhësore» ekzistojnë. Çfarë janë këto fosile dhe çfarë zbulojnë për origjinën e gjuhëve? Një enciklopedi shpjegon: «Dokumentimet më të hershme të gjuhës së shkruar, të vetmet fosile gjuhësore që njeriu shpreson të ketë, datojnë jo më tepër se 4.000 apo 5.000 vjet më parë.» (The New Encyclopædia Britannica) Ku i zbuluan arkeologët këto «fosile gjuhësore» apo «dokumentime të gjuhës së shkruar»? Në Mesopotaminë e Poshtme, domethënë në Shinarin e lashtë.
Studimet e sotme e përkrahin këtë përfundim. Një enciklopedi thotë: «Çdo popull që është marrë në shqyrtim, sado ‘primitiv’ qoftë nga ana kulturore, ka treguar se ka një gjuhë plotësisht të zhvilluar dhe po aq komplekse sa gjuhët e të ashtuquajturave kombe ‘të civilizuara’.» (The Cambridge Encyclopedia of Language) Po kështu, në librin e tij Instinkti gjuhësor (The Language Instinct), Stiven Pinkeri, profesor i Universitetit të Harvardit, thotë: «Nuk ka ekzistuar diçka e tillë si gjuha e epokës së gurit.»

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Gjuhet qe fliten duhet te jene me shume se 10.000,qe jane gjuhe qe aktualisht jetojne....pa perfshire gjuhet e humbura. Vetem kontinenti amerikan me zonat pereth duhet te kete deri diku tek 2000 gjuhe qe afersisht ndahen ne 100 grupe.

----------


## busavata

pse secilit popull i duket gjuha e vet ma e mira ?

----------


## busavata

> duhet te kete deri diku tek 2000 gjuhe qe afersisht ndahen ne 100 grupe.


Serafim , pershendetje shoku im .. 

.. ne sa grupe ndahet gjuha shqipe ?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim , pershendetje shoku im .. 
> 
> .. ne sa grupe ndahet gjuha shqipe ?


Deri ne 1972 ndahej midis gegerishtes dhe toskerishtes qe ti e di,por si grup nje eshte... ku  hyn dhe ajo e arberesheve..

Megjithate ndarja e gjuheve eshte pak e ngaterruar,se ndahet ne grupet kryesore,grupe dhe nengrupe.

Pershendetje shoku im.

----------


## JuliusB

> pse secilit popull i duket gjuha e vet ma e mira ?


Besoj se arsyeja kryesore eshte nacionalizmi. Per mua psh per tu shprehur e shkruar eshte me e mire shqipja se e di me mire, ndersa per te lexuar anglishtja se ka shume material.

----------


## fegi II

*]Libri i shkruar nga Profesor Luigji Luka Kavalli-Sforca,Genes, Peoples and Languages, North Point Press, Neë York, 2000.Ai ishte ndër të parët që shtroi pyetjen nëse gjenet e popujve bashkëkohorë përmbajnë regjistrin historik të qenjes njerëzore. Ai dhe të tjerë iu janë përgjigjur kësaj pyetjeje, të parashikuar nga Darvini, me një Po të fortë. Libri i tij është përfundim i një pune shkencore dhjetravjeçare të tij dhe shumë shkencëtarëve të tjerë me famë botërore që kanë patur si qëllim të gjurmojë historinë 100’000 vjeçare të zhvillimit njerëzor. Ai ngre pyetje të rëndësishme shkencore, shoqërore dhe politike, të tilla si: Kur dhe ku u zhvilluan njerëzit? Si u perhapën shoqëritë njerëzore nëpër kontinente? Si kanë ndikuar shpikjet kulturore në rritjen dhe përhapjen e popullsive? Cila është lidhja midis gjeneve dhe gjuhës? Në libër ai gjithashtu spjegon pse nuk ka bazë gjenetike ndarja racore, etj.
Trashëgimia njerëzore përbëhet nga dy pjesë: nga trashëgimia biologjike (gjenet) dhe trashëgimia kulturore (sjellja). Shumë tipare si gjatësia, sytë, flokët e lëkura janë të përcaktuara gjenetikisht, por mënyra e trashëgimit është pak e kuptuar sepse këtu ndërthuren edhe faktorë të tjerë jo-gjenetikë si ushqimi, qëndrimi në diell, etj. Me përkufizim, një gjen ose njësia e trashëgimisë është një segment i ADN që ka një qëllim biologjik të posaçëm dhe të njohur (domethënë që prodhon një proteinë të veçantë). Po ashtu me përkufizim, një racë është një grup njerëzish që mund të njihen si të ndryshëm biologjikisht nga të tjerët. Studimet gjenetike janë shumë të gjëra dhe të ndërlikuara, por në mënyrë të veçantë ka tërhequr vëmëndjen grupi gjenetik mt DNA (mitochondrial DNA) ngaqë ai ndodhet në çdo qelizë biologjike. Është pikërisht ky gjen që duke harxhuar përbërsit ushqimore kimikë prodhon energjinë e nevojshme për rritjen dhe mbarëmbajtjen e qelizës. Ky fakt u përdor për të kqyrur skeletin e një burri të periudhës së Bronzit të zbuluar për shkak të shkrirejs së akujve në Alpet midis Italisë dhe Austrisë. Shkencëtarët e quajtën këtë njeri 5000 vjeçar Eci (Oetzi) dhe studimet treguan se gjeni mtADN i tij ishte në mënyrë të habitshme i njëjtë me atë të popullisë së tanishme të të njëjtit rajon. Kjo do të thotë se ajo popullatë ka qenë e qëndrueshme për të paktën 5000 vjetët e shkuar 
Njerëzit e sotëm (_Homo sapiens_) mendohet të jenë shfaqur para 500’000 vjetësh. Kafka të ngjashme me atë të njeriut sot dhe me vjetërsi rreth 100’000 ose më shumë vjet janë gjetur ne Afrikën Jugore dhe Lindore. Ndërsa gjuhët e njeriut të sotëm mendohet të jenë zhvilluar para 50’000-150’000 vjetësh.
Çeshtja e përcaktimit të datave të hershme të zhvillimit njerëzor vështirësohet prej faktit se metoda e karbonit rrezatimlëshues 14C përcakton deri në 40’000 vjet. Kjo metodë llogarit sa thellë ka shkuar zbërthimi i karbonit 14C, por duke parashikuar që përqëndrimi i 14C në atmosferë të ketë ngelur i pandryshuar me kohën. Me rëndësi të veçantë në zhvillimin njerëzor është periudha e quajtur Neolitike që nis 10’000 vjet më parë, sepse pranohet se që nga atëhere fillon të zhvillohet bujqësia dhe përhapja e saj, gjë që solli njëkohësisht edhe fillimin e shtimit të popullsisë. Përhapja e bujqësisë qe (dhe është – shënimi im) një ndërthurje e përhapjes nëpërmjet zhvendosjes së bujqëve dhe e përhapjes së njohurisë dhe mjeteve të bujqësisë.
Periudha e fundit akullnajore filloi në Europë 25000 vjet më parë dhe vazhdoi deri 13000 vjet më parë. Nga gjetjet arkeologjike njehsohet se ringulmimi njerëzor në Europë filloi pikërisht 13000 vjet më parë dhe u përhap me një shpejtësi prej 0.5-2 km/vit, gjë që në fakt ishte sa shpejtësia e tërheqjes së akujve. Populli që i ngjason më shumë Europianëve të periudhës Paleolotike dhe Mesolitike (më të hershëm se ajo Neolitike) është populli Bask. Studimet gjenetike e pohojnë origjinën e tyre të stërlashtë. Baskët flasin një gjuhë që është tërësisht ndryshe nga gjuhët e Europianëve të tjerë
Krahasimi i familjeve gjuhësore në botë me pemën gjenetike botërore tregoi se ato përputhen shumë mirë. Madje familjet gjuhësore të ndërlidhura shpesh drejtohen tek një bazë e përbashkët gjenetike dhe popullore. Kjo shihet në Figurën 1 (e ruajtur si në origjinalin Anglisht), e cila përmban 38 popullata dhe 16 familje të mëdha gjuhësore. Menjëherë vërehet se popullatat fqinje në pemën gjenetike zakonisht flasin gjuhë të së njëjtës familje. Ky fakt ndihmon që të nxirret nëpëmjet pemës gjenetike data e përafërt e origjinës së një familje gjuhësore. Kështu, shumica e familjeve gjuhësore duken se janë zhvilluar 6000-25000 vjet më parë. Popullatat e përzjera gjenetikisht priren të ruajnë vetëm një nga dy gjuhët origjinale dhe, ndonëse ka huazime fjalësh nga gjuha tjetër, ato që ruhen janë format, qëllimet dhe renditjet e fjalëve tek shprehjet dhe fjalitë (gramatika).
Ngjashmëria ndërmjet zhvillimit biologjik dhe atij gjuhësor qëndron në faktin se ato pasqyrojnë të njëjtën histori të popullatave që ndahen apo zhvillohen në mënyrë të pavarur. Gjenet ndikojnë në njëfarë mënyre tek aftësa për të folur një gjuhë tjetër, por nga ana tjetër largësia gjuhësore e zvogëlon mundësinë e shkëmbimeve gjenetike ndërmjet popullatave të tilla. Zhvillimi gjuhësor është një lloj i veçantë i zhvillimit kulturor, ku shpejtësia e mundshme për një gjuhë të ndryshojë është shumë herë më e madhe se ajo për një gjen. Shembull për këtë është ndikimi që sjellin dyndjet dhe përzjerjet e mëdha të popujve. Bie fjala, gjuha Hungareze është e rrethuar nga gjuhë Euro-Indiane, ndërkohë që ajo është gjuhe Uralike. Arësyeja për këtë është dyndja në fund të shekullit IX e Magjarëve Uralikë dhe mbretërimi i mëpastajshëm i tyre në Hungarinë e sotme. Por meqenëse ato përbënin atëhere 30% të popullatës, tani rreth 10% e gjeneve në Hungari ngjason me gjenet Uralikë.
Familja Euro-Indiane e gjuhës është më e studiuara, ndonëse përpjekjet për të caktuar vendodhjen fillestare të saj kanë çuar në përfundime mjaft të ndryshme. Shkencëtarët arrijnë në përfundimin se përhapja e gjuhëve Euro-Indiane përputhet me fillimin e përhapjes së bujqësisë 9’500-10’000 vjet më parë. Duke u nisur nga metoda dhe në kohë të ndryshme, shkencëtarët arritën në të njëjtën pemë të të 63 gjuhëve Euro-Indiane, e cila paraqitet në Figurën 2 ku boshti i poshtëm tregon vitet. Në mënyrë të qartë shihet se gjuha Shqipe është më e vjetra dhe i përket kohës së fillimit të përhapjes së bujqësisë. (Sqarohet lexuesi se ar-bërës = ar-banas = arbëresh është emri i vërtetë i bujqëve që diskutohen nga shkencëtarët joshqiptarë. Figura 2 edhe një herë ripohon lidhjen që egziston ndërmjet biologjisë dhe gjuhësisë. Biles Çarls Darvini në librin e tij Origjina e Llojeve pat shprehur në mënyrë të kthjellët se në qoftë se dihej pema biologjike e prejardhjes së grupeve njerëzore, atëhere mund të nxirrej pema përkatëse gjuhësore. Një përpjekje e tillë nuk u bë deri në vitin 1988, kur Prof. Luigji dhe shkencëtarë të tjerë vërtetuan lidhjen që egziston ndërmjet gjeneve, popujve dhe gjuhëve vetëm pasi ato ndërlidhën të dhënat botërore të grumbulluara në gjenetikë, arkeologji dhe gjuhësi. Pikërisht mozaiku gjenetiko-gjuhësor i zbuluar shpreh qartë shkëmbimet dhe pasojat e zgjerimeve të shumta që kanë ndodhur në historinë njerëzore.
Edhe pse huazimi i fjalëve të huaja egziston, sidomos nga fqinjët, studimet dhe pemët gjuhësore tregojnë se një gjuhë ndryshon në një mënyrë të pavarur nga ndryshimet që ndodhin në gjuhët e tjera. Ndryshueshmëria në një gjuhë vërehet së pari në ndryshueshmërinë tingëllore dhe pohimi më i mirë për këtë është fakti që në çdo vend Europian, por edhe në SHBA, egzistojnë dallime në mënyrat e shqiptimit dhe theksimit të fjalëve (dialektet) midis Veriu dhe Jugut, Perëndimit dhe Lindjes. Ndryshueshmëria vërehet gjithashtu edhe në pasurinë apo mungesën e tingujve si dhe në egzistencën e fjalëve të njëjta po me kuptime të ndryshme. Studimet shkencore në lidhje me dialektet treguan se nuk ka dy fjalë dialektore që t’i kenë kufinjtë e shtrirjes të njëjtë. Shkencëtarët e shohin zhvillimin gjuhësor si një shembull të zhvillimit kulturor, prandaj ndonëse studimi i zhvillimit gjuhësor filloi në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XIX, për to ka akoma shumë punë studimore për t’u bërë në këtë drejtim*[/SIZE][/SIZE][/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR]
https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j...gaCIRGctpvfyTg

----------

